# Freaking out. Gave 10 month old honey.



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

I am such a dumb a$$! I know that you aren't supposed to give honey to babies under a year, in fact DS was much older but what did I do? Gave her honey anyway, inadvertently but I did it. DD has had this nasty cold. Runny nose and some chest congestion and a cough. I have been using a humidifier in our bed room, letting her inhale from steam in the shower, diluted Eucalyptus oil on her feet, breast milk up her nose but nothing was helping her. I was in a different town (an hour from our house) because my grandmother was dying. I knew I had to do something so I went to a different natural foods/homeopathic store than my usual. I could have made a doctors appointment but I avoid doctors for the most part because I feel that they over prescribe antibiotics and that more natural things work just as well or even better in some cases. Anyways... They didn't have he stuff that I was looking for. So she suggested this other stuff for DD. She told me that the directions said its not for ages 1 and under but the manufactures have to put that on the label for malfunctioning liability. Made since to me, they do that with all kinds of stuff- I just make sure to adjust the dosage according. So here I buy this stuff-crap, whatever it is. I take it back to my grandmothers house and read the directions. I read those directions not once, not twice, not three times but at least 4. I have OCD and that is one of the things I do over and over and over again to make sure I don't miss anything. Well, look who missed some thing! I am sure the fact that my DD was not feeling well, my grandmother passing in the next room and the large crowd of people (that I don't do well) didn't help matters at all but in the end it is all my fault. I gave her this medicine for a whole week and she started to get better so I stopped giving it to her. Well this week, she started to get the congestion/cough back. So, I decided that I would give her this medicine again and continue to give it to her until she was completely better. So yesterday, I gave her all three doses and then this morning we get up and I go to get her dose for the morning. Once again, for the hundredth time, I read the bottle and right there in plain text: Not recommended for infants under a year, contains honey! Holly crap, what in the hell have I done here? I am so worried, freaked out, feeling like the worse mom in the world. Since we have the wonderful Internet I Google botulism. Yeah, that didn't help at all! Constipation is the first sign- All my children have digestive issues and are constipated on and off most of the time. Breathing difficulties- hello, she has a cold! There are a few more, more serious symptoms that I will have to look out for but do I wait for the paralysis before I completely go over the deep end? Then I read it can take up to 30 day for symptoms to appear? OMG, I will be a complete total nut case by then and sick with worry. Did I just really harm my beautiful baby girl? I know she is only 2 months from a year and her birthday isn't the magical number to poof make all allergies/risk go away but still. What should I do? Do I need to take her to the doctor and let them know what I have done to her? Just wait it out and watch her for those other horrible symptoms? Should I just keep giving her the medicine, its working- I know that sounds pretty stupid but is the damage already done if its going to be done? What different homeopathic stuff should I try? I don't know what to do, someone help me. On a positive note she is acting, eating, nursing, sleeping, peeing and pooing for her normal so she seems to be doing fine but then there is that whole 30 day thing...


----------



## wendypf (Aug 23, 2008)

I would guess that the risk is low to begin with pure honey and even lower when its an ingredient... And like you said, one year isn't some magic number, there is probably a good chance that 10 months is just as good! I bet there are some babies out there that got into the honey jar and ate the whole thing!

Call her dr -- it will give you some peace of mind. They may even tell you not to worry and you can continue giving it to DD.

I'm glad she's feeling better! I have an organic chest rub that keeps the sniffles down.

Good luck!


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

Not to say you shouldn't worry (because I know I do!), but when I am faced with one of these situations....I often just think of all the things I was given as an infant....and we all somehow survived







I'm not saying we shouldn't be careful, but we do our best and then just have to know that our babies are resilient and the chance of something awful happening are slim.

And just to share, when ds was around 11m he somehow found a crumb of my homemade granola on the floor?!?! and I found him chomping away at it (honey, NUTS!, coconut, oats....so allergy city plus totally chokable!). I was so upset about it and called my mom and she reminded me that when I was young I really ate what they did.

I hope your little one is feeling better!!!!


----------



## wendypf (Aug 23, 2008)

one other thing -- breastmilk prevents botulism -- so you are already giving DD a healthy defense


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

I wouldn't worry 10 months is close to that magic 1 yr. I think the honey thing is just one more thing thats kinda overblown. A lot of cultures give honey to babies even the US used too, so like I said I wouldn't worry but thats just me.


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendypf* 
one other thing -- breastmilk prevents botulism -- so you are already giving DD a healthy defense


















Thats pretty cool! I think breast milk is so amazing and learn something new every day about how perfect a food it is!! I am terribly sick with the flu right now but my ten month old doesn't even have a sniffle! I just can not wrap my head around doctors not being more aware and encouraging of breast feeding.







:


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendypf* 
one other thing -- breastmilk prevents botulism -- so you are already giving DD a healthy defense









Thank you so much. I literally cried tears of joy when I read that! I have never once considered not breastfeeding and yet another great reason for doing it. Yay, for breast milk, I love it!







:

To the pp's, thank you so much for word kind words, opinions and advice. I don't feel like such a horrible mom now. I agree than the honey issue is way overblown but you never can be to cautious, ya know? My mom keeps telling me "Ali, people have been feeding their babies honey straight from the hive for millions of years and they were just fine." I guess there is truth to that but just my luck we would be that one in a million. I am sure she will be fine though... Thanks a ton.


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

UGH! I HATE that feeling - that you've just done something that might harm your LO. And it only makes it worse when it is something that you have wait-and-see if there is any harm done.

I started a thread a while ago that might help you stay calm. I asked about cultural norms and first foods for babies. I was surprised how many cultures feed babies honey VERY early on, much earlier than 10 months. Check it out:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...876&highlight= Although I wasn't asking specifically about honey, it made me feel better because my DD (at six months) had been exposed to some honey just before I posted that.

Please don't worry, you sound EXACTLY like me. (Reading and re-reading labels, etc) and I know how it feels to panic. But I really really do think your LO is ok.


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

PS - sorry about your grandmother. Sounds like you've had a lot on your plate. You poor thing. You're a good mom!!


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

mama i am glad you got some peace.

i am sorry about your gma. wow that must have been soooo intense.

and i hope you realised that google is not always GOOD. it can be v. v. bad. a great place to ask is the poison control. if not your dr's office. they would have told you to watch for signs and then told you realistically what to expect.

there are a lot of things that i find are put on labels just for the litigation factor and with some i feel they do go overboard.

i had the same scare with a peanut butter candy that a loving elder popped in my dd's mouth before i could say anything. though i was scared inside i couldnt blame the person as she was doing it from her heart and probably never had to deal with allergies in kids to the level we do now.


----------



## Bluegoat (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadameXCupcake* 
I wouldn't worry 10 months is close to that magic 1 yr. I think the honey thing is just one more thing thats kinda overblown. A lot of cultures give honey to babies even the US used too, so like I said I wouldn't worry but thats just me.









:

I sometimes think our culture has given into some seriously irrational fears. There are so many things in daily like that are more likely than honey to cause harm.

I really get torqued about some of the "rules" about pregnant women and cheese too, they are totally illogical.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

My aunt and uncle have an apiaries and all five of their babes had unpasteurized honey way before a year and all were fine, actually the healthy kids I know. They were also breastfed past a year.

Also what is the name of the product, DS has a cold with a cough and if it worked I want to try it


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butterfly_mommy* 
Also what is the name of the product, DS has a cold with a cough and if it worked I want to try it









It did work for us but I would use it until the cold is completely gone. I stopped when she started to get better (still a little congested) and I think I should have kept giving it to her a couple more days. The brand is Gaia's Children and the product is Cough Syrup for wet cough. They also make a cough syrup for dry coughs. Its kind of pricey ($21.99, I found it cheaper online though) but I think its worth it. I also gave it to my 4 year old DS and it worked for him. I am still a bit paranoid about the honey thing so I went and bought something without honey in it. I ended up buying this. The man really liked this product and says it works really well and is "one of his favorites". So I am gonna give it a go. Looking at it now, it isn't all organic.







: I guess I can win for losing today! If interested I can update later and let you all know if its any good or not.


----------



## irony_optional (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm a beekeeper. The worry is overblown, like so much in the US. I don't think it's even a cause for concern in Europe.


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *irony_optional* 
I'm a beekeeper. The worry is overblown, like so much in the US. I don't think it's even a cause for concern in Europe.

I wonder if its no concern in Australia too. The lady that sold me the homeopathic remedy is from there. That would explain why she didn't think twice about me giving it to DD.


----------



## potatocraft (Apr 4, 2008)

When I was a baby (1981) the doctors told my mom to give us water with a little honey and salt in it to keep us hydrated when we had stomache issues. it is like home made pedialyte or whatever.
The botulism is a recent worry. I would worry more about giving my child straight honey before a year and having them have a hard time swallowing it. But they again I'm not about giving my son a lick of peanut butter here and there. Also we have no history of allergies in our families. I wouldn't worry about it.
Shawna

PS sorry about your grandmother. I can totally understand how you might have been stressed out.


----------



## ResidueOfFire (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey mama! Hubby and I raise bees and we've done some reading and found out that PASTEURIZED honey _can_ have botulism (same as canned/pasteurized food). But straight pure raw honey is anti-bacterial. Sooo, Pure, unadulterated honey shouldn't be able to harbor deadly bacteria, period. (though anything IS possible







) But when we pasteurize foods, we kill all of the good bacteria, and enzymes that break down/fight bad, unhealthy bacteria. I know of lots of people who give unpasteurized honey to their babies from birth (honey water ect) with no problems.

In my personal opinion, it's just like all of the other ridiculous western notions. Like pregnant woman shouldn't have raw milk (which is the exact same deal as with the honey, raw equals a balance of bacteria). I've heard that since I'm pregnant I shouldn't DARE have spicy food because it will burn the baby (these are seemingly credible pregnancy books/sites). My midwife said "ok, what about all the little Indian and Mexican babies??". (and she recommends raw milk products, preferably fermented.. but either way) There is alot of stuff that is very far fetched. Go with your gut. Also, think of it this way, there is a RISE in allergy problems (or so I saw on a Dr program) with children. And I have to wonder why that is. The only thing I can think of is that we are being brain washed that they MUST have a specialized prepared diet, and can't eat what the rest of the family eats, and the only way to get people to believe that is to say "You're baby will be allergic to it if you feed it to them, it will kill them!". Making them dependent on 'dead', altered foods and unable to digest whole foods or making them unable to cope with certain foods all together (as in, when you are vaccinated in some cases you can never contract the illness because your body is immune. Same with foods *I've read*, you can never build a tolerance if you never or rarely have something) . While there are legit allergies, that can't be prevented, and of course scares of botulism in some foods it seems like alot of it is just scare tactics to monopolize our spending choices and lifestyles.

I'd suggest looking into the Nourishing Traditions book. There seem to be all sorts of things in there about baby diet that is time tested and will probably put your mind at ease (I haven't read all of it, just bits here and there).

Anyway, off of my soap box now







Thanks for listening LOL


----------

